# rules for teds 3-d



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Seems I have received a few personal e-mails in regards to rules for tourny...AS POSTER STATES OAA RULES as they may be and written in the rule book .. some people seem to have a misconception on this .. its on the poster guys...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

If not sure about Teds rules,go to page two under( Teds charity shoot rules).Read carefully?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yup as stated oaa rules as poster says.. not teds rules oaa rules .. Charles having a problem reading


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I have no problem reading Ted.When dealing with certain individuals i have even learned to read between the lines.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

As you stated in your thread of June 6th:

teds charity shoot rules

ok guys just a good heads up on some rules with 7 weeks advance notice plus poster says oaa rules..*again club can alter or change some as this is a non sanctioned shoot*.. first trad boys and girls.. trad means off the shelf not a rest or sight we will have classes for those..and again off the shelf is... if memory recall is good shelf can only be built up 1/4 inch and no higher..and not wood and then shelf material...also I am asking shooters to bring their bows and releases to registration desk example tab or release thanks will make registration easier and less screw ups later.. Also you guys read the rules on bino use who and where...this is only for the event to move along in a timely manner...*numbers will determine some final rules*..If every body follows the SAME RULES then we will be HAPPY..rules will be posted at registration desk and at the entrance to the course have a great 6 weeks and hope to see lots of you there.... 

I believe the question is, are the rules OAA only as you stated on your poster and this thread OR are you going to use some club rules as well as stated in your thread of June 6th? If it will be OAA rules only why did you bring up club rules will be allowed in a non sanctioned shoot (in the thread of June 6th)? If you will be using club rules as well, what will they be?


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

To help you with your memory, your June 6th thread states "shelf can only be built up 1/4 inch and no higher"

11.19.6 / 11.19.14 / 11.19.16 OAA Traditional rules states:

The arrow must be shot from the shelf or hand with no elevated rest. Only a piece of leather or similar material 1/8 inch thick or less is allowed on the arrow shelf.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks bill then 1/8 of an inch I stand corrected.. reason on that statement is so trad shooters do not show up with stick on rests or flipper rests and plungers...


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

...ah ted, what are your answers to these questions, or do you just plan on ignoring it rather than dealing with it....



wellis1840 said:


> As you stated in your thread of June 6th:
> 
> teds charity shoot rules
> 
> ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Guys learn to read and BILL you highlighted it even numbers will determine some final rules... bill and charles get a life.. if my effort to host a charity shoot is not good enough for you then please do ALL OF THE INTERESTED PARTIES A FAVOR AND DON`T PARTICIPATE.. I have not seen or heard that you would like to help the cause ..or volunteer in any way... but instead you wine like a couple of kids in a school yard.. Please grow up .. I have said this nicely and politely....I will not respond to any more of your childish threads as this is a waste of my constructive time ......And this is for a charity.... You guys should be ashamed of yourselves.....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Nice to see that you can't be truthful and settle the issue over the rules one and for all. Have not decided if I am going to grace this event or not. Too many charities to give to.

ARE YOU IMPLEMENTING CLUB RULES OR WILL THEY BE OAA ONLY? 

CAN YOU HANDLE SOMETHING AS SIMPLE AS THAT SQUIRT OR IS THIS QUESTION TO DIFFICULT FOR YOU LIMITED UNDERSTANDING?

Now, taking a page out of your book, I have responded as nicely and politely as you. If you cannot do this, shame on teddy.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I simply pointed out some inconsistencys in your rules Ted.Some people who are planning on shooting the money round and taking the time to attend may want to know up front.You don't seem to mind pointing out mistakes with other clubs shoots,but when it's your own????Each time out comes the child in you and a big smoke screen trying to point the finger elsewhere.If i choose to attend like most people going my money speaks for me.If thats not good enough for you then send all of us back.It's you who needs to grow up Ted.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Guys, plain and simple....OAA rules are THE rules...no if, ands or buts.

Serge


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*rules*

I dont know about everyone else but im just going go support a good cause an d have some fun....so everybody join me for a cold one after those 25 targets and then we can talk about RULES...lol

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys...true supporters and yes Andy I`ll be there for a cool one...thanks


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong,but I thought the main rule was raise money for the Perth Hospital and have fun at the same time.
I'm with Andy on this one. Shoot and have fun and then we will talks "rules" over a cold one later.
Sounds like its going to be good time!!!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Im with Crazymoose and Andy , however whenever there is money up for grabs the rules have to be clear and it is now very clear its OAA RULES.

Hell, I may even come out of retirement for this shoot and totally embarass myself.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Just a quick reminder for everyone to keep a civil tone in discussion, or this thread might go the way of the dodo... As for pointing out a need to clarify things, I have to admit that logically it would either be OAA rules, or something else, but whatever those rules are, they have to be clearly set ahead of time to avoid confusion and discontent.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3dmark u will only take second to me LOL


----------

